# Question about Siazen Growth Hormone:



## Dubaichick (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi, I am 7 days into injections of gonal F 600 dose per day and my follies are only 9.8, smallest one is 7.8. My consultant has asked me to take this growth hormone to speed things up. I am also taking Anti B Doxycline 100mg twice a day. In your expert opinion is it safe to take this growth hormone? I am just not sure to take this or not as worried about long term complications or would that only be if you were taking this for a long period of time. It is also believed that this gives better quality eggs? Thank you.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I am afraid I have never heard of growth hormone being used in fertility treatment, and I am not familiar with Siazen.

I guess you would only be taking it for a short time.

I think you should discuss it further with your doctor and ask to read a patient information leaflet about possible side effects. But bear in mind children with growth deficiency take hormones for a long time.


----------

